# iPhone 4s - #3 for me (and other Apple problems!!)



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My first iPhone ever, the 4s, had a problem completing calls.  The person on the other end could hear me, but I couldn't hear the phone ring or them talking.  Apple swapped it out.  

The second one was great until about a couple of weeks ago.  The battery showed I had a charge of 48% left and it shut off.  When I tried to turn it on, it wouldn't come on.  I tried holding the power button and the home button and it showed that the battery needed charging.  I plugged it in just long enough for it to boot up and it immediately said it was at 48%.

Now that I think about it, I also remember it being fully charged and staying at 100% for half a day.  I was using it too so I wondered why the battery wasn't dropping.

I called Apple and they are sending me a new one.

I really love the phone but it is almost making me want my Samsung Galaxy back since  the closest Apple store is 2 hours away.  Is it common to have this many issues?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Nope, not common to have that problem.  You've just had some very bad luck.  Maybe the Apple store you bought from (and have exchanged at) got a bad batch or something.

I ordered my 4s from Verizon at launch and haven't had any issues with it at all.  Best of luck on getting a good one this time!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I originally got it here locally at my cell phone provider.  I exchanged that one at the Apple store 2 hours away.  The 3rd one is coming from California, across country from me, so hopefully the third time is going to be charm.


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm almost completely all Apple...and I've only had one problem, it was a macbook - and they replaced it.  I've had every single version of the iPhone (except the 4s, currently have the 4) and have never had a problem either.  I think you did get a string of bad luck there, but #3, should be good


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope this one works! I had to exchange my first one for the same reason, but fortunately Apple's customer service is really good, it was an easy exchange. I haven't had any other problems.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> My first iPhone ever, the 4s, had a problem completing calls. The person on the other end could hear me, but I couldn't hear the phone ring or them talking. Apple swapped it out.


I'm on my 4th iphone 4s, and it has the problem above. The Apple store refused to replace it last time I went in because they couldn't duplicate the issue. It probably happens 1 in 4 calls or so, but of course refused to happen while I was next to the Apple guy.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh no.  I haven't had that issue since the first one then the battery issue with the second one.  I hope the third one is a good one.

I've talked to a lot of people that have had that exact same issue with calls not being completed.  Even the carrier employees were having the same issue.  My hairdresser had the same issue.  My worker had the battery problem.

As much as I LOVE Apple, I'm so disappointed right now.  I've been working on three different issues all at once:

My iPhone problems
My hubby's Macbook had a bad hard drive right before AppleCare ran out.  They replaced it and it is under 90 day warranty and keeps having kernel panics.  I just reinstalled the OS last night.

My iMac had issues.  It's under AppleCare had been in for service and came back with the same problem.  When I updated the OS to Lion (months ago!) when the computer hibernates, the blue tooth will randomly disconnect.  There's no way to get it to reconnect unless I hold the power button and reboot the thing.  I even attached a usb mouse and it would wake up the computer but when I went to try and reconnect the devices, the computer beach ball would spin and nothing.....

Apple keeps saying it could be software.  Right now on my iMac the ONLY software I've added is Dropbox.  I'd hate to think that I can't use any third party software or DB.

It is so very frustrating to feel like all I do is deal with computer problems which is exactly why I changed to Mac.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Sadly my third iPhone shut off today at 30% and displayed the 'red battery charge' symbol.  I plugged it in and it was at 30% when it booted which was almost immediately.  I let it charge until about 55% and took it off because I've been out of the house today.  When it got back to 33% it shut off again.

     

I called AppleCare and they say it is unlikely that two phones would have the same issue so they recommend that I reset the phone as a new phone and not restore it from a backup.      I spent so much time setting up all my screens and folders.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Someone Nameless said:


> Sadly my third iPhone shut off today at 30% and displayed the 'red battery charge' symbol. I plugged it in and it was at 30% when it booted which was almost immediately. I let it charge until about 55% and took it off because I've been out of the house today. When it got back to 33% it shut off again.
> 
> 
> 
> I called AppleCare and they say it is unlikely that two phones would have the same issue so they recommend that I reset the phone as a new phone and not restore it from a backup.    I spent so much time setting up all my screens and folders.


I'm sorry you are having a hard time with your phone. Sadly, I've had similar isssues that looked like hardware but ended up being software and were resolved via the new phone set up option. I wish I could understand where the blip happens in the back up


----------

